# Customizable nic levels



## jamie (3/11/20)

Other than AllDayVapes and Vapour Mountain, are there other places that let you customise nicotine levels?

I only do MTL lately and I’ve been slowly lowering my nicotine level, problem is all MTL liquids are 12mg so I’ve had to give up my favorite ones.

I’m basically just looking for more variety, I mostly stick to tobacco type flavors these days.

I never had much luck with DIY, oneshots look interesting but I won’t have time to attempt them until the new year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (3/11/20)

Chat to @ivc_mixer he will make whatever you want and his stuff is great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/11/20)

Have heard good things about @ivc_mixer 's juice.

I can recommend All Day Vapes personally. Chat to @YeOldeOke

And you can also check out Evolution Vape, their juice is also customizable.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## TheSubieVaper (3/11/20)

Why not buy 0mg liquids and then add the nicotine yourself? 
It’s quite easy to do using the 36mg/ml nic boosters available at most vape shops, the bottle usually tells you how many ml to add for however many Mg’s you want

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jamie (3/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Have heard good things about @ivc_mixer 's juice.
> 
> I can recommend All Day Vapes personally. Chat to @YeOldeOke
> 
> And you can also check out Evolution Vape, their juice is also customizable.



I've been buying a lot from All Day Vapes, I like their stuff, just looking for more variety. 

Ill check out Evolution Vape, thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/11/20)

jamie said:


> I've been buying a lot from All Day Vapes, I like their stuff, just looking for more variety.
> 
> Ill check out Evolution Vape, thanks


If it's tobacco you are after, maybe get in contact with @GSM500 from Pied Piper as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamie (3/11/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> Why not buy 0mg liquids and then add the nicotine yourself?
> It’s quite easy to do using the 36mg/ml nic boosters available at most vape shops, the bottle usually tells you how many ml to add for however many Mg’s you want



I think all the 0mg juices are all 70/30, i'm looking for 50/50.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (3/11/20)

Time to go diy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (4/11/20)

jamie said:


> I think all the 0mg juices are all 70/30, i'm looking for 50/50.


If you buy PG nic you'll get closer to that ratio depending on what nic level you want to decrease to. Only issue is you dilute the flavour by that volume too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/11/20)

I second @TheSubieVaper as that’s what I also often do but I use 100mg/ml PG Nicotine which leads to less dilution of the flavourants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

